# JUNGLE - Anti Parasite Medicated fish food.



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Has anyone used it? I went to Big Als today asked and they guy gave me this. It has Praziquantel. Same stuff Prasi pro has..

I have Caribes i see no Parasites but will it hurt to give them?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Prazi is relatively safe. I'm not sure about other ingredients since they are not mentioned. No reason to treat unless you suspect internal nematodes or eye/gill flukes.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Prazi is relatively safe. I'm not sure about other ingredients since they are not mentioned. No reason to treat unless you suspect internal nematodes or eye/gill flukes.


One of my caribes are at 5.5 6 inches still while the others are growing like mad. maybe he has a tapeworm? i think its called?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I dont think you need to worry, if he had tapeworm he will look malnourished and even though he is smaller than the others which is perfectly normal in a group, if he has thickness than i wouldnt sweat it.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I wish this topic would have taken off a bit better-
This is all I have available in my area.....And I also know nothing about it...


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

Dr. Giggles said:


> I dont think you need to worry, if he had tapeworm he will look malnourished and even though he is smaller than the others which is perfectly normal in a group, if he has thickness than i wouldnt sweat it.


i had a red that came from extremely untrained hands. was fed only goldies his whole life, and he was so skinny, it was terrible. from his ribs back it was about 20% of his rib thickness. i hit him with prazipro about three times, and he began an amazing turnaround..
moral of the story, you would know if he needed prazipro.


----------

